

Can You Build This Faster? 13 Lines of Python. Simple Stock Price App - hackerews
https://api.blockspring.com/donpinkus/ffda9aabe25d32d3f5d67a77bebc8a0f

======
minimaxir
Don't deliberately use linkbait titles.

